# Georgia Starts NOW!



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Back in Black and Moreno has a mohawk!

The Dawgs look ready!


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Sep 27, 2008)

moreno is pumped....GO DAWGS


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Dawgs look good in the Black jerseys, but not on defense, yet!


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2008)

why in the world dont yall go to the chat room? Im in there


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

FUMBLE! Dawgs got it!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

What NO! Bull!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Dawgs come on!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Alabama scores now!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Touchdown, Dang it!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

wuff wuff not


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Sep 27, 2008)

this sucks so far.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Georgia is going to have to start playing better than this. Stupid penalties, STUPID PENALTIES!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

How bout one more point???


----------



## FireStrut (Sep 27, 2008)

TOUCHDOWN ALABAMA!! Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Back in Black and Moreno has a mohawk!



Yeah, but Bama has a Touchdown!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Here comes the Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

TurkeyCreek said:


> Yeah, but Bama has a Touchdown!!!!!



True, but looks like the Offenses are going to be the main part of this game!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

There go the dogs,  watch us score again suka


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

wait a second where is the reset button, I hit the wrong button.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Right now Alabama is beating us, but more than that we are beating ourselves!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Yall must have the laptop in front of the TV like me????


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Dawgs better start playing!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Yall must have the laptop in front of the TV like me????



Yep, that is why I bought a laptop!

Fussing at the screen isn't helping my Dawgs!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

There they go again.


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Sep 27, 2008)

ga's defense needs to get into the game


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

They are trying there best, they just cant handle the tide.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Son JPW is on fire, Thanks for that penalty.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm going to quit watching! 

Nah going to eat be back later!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Son JPW is on fire, Thanks for that penalty.



which one?


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

this is gettin ugly, real quick


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

There goes UGAs morale.   So after that whos the best team NOW ?????


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> There goes UGAs morale.   So after that whos the best team NOW ?????



I just found a new member for my "ignore list"....


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Sep 27, 2008)

Too Many Yellow Flags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 27, 2008)

And now Bama has a Field Goal also!!!

10-0


----------



## Jranger (Sep 27, 2008)

Tighten up Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> I just found a new member for my "ignore list"....




CRY BABY


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 27, 2008)

It's a long game...  Bama looks good so far.  GL to both sides.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> CRY BABY



I aint crying..... i just got something in my eye....

like a penality flag....


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> I just found a new member for my "ignore list"....



Nah...just another target...


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Its going much better than I had hoped, But with 3 more to go I have to give it while the givins good,


----------



## weagle (Sep 27, 2008)

UGA better tighten up.  They are getting their rears handed to them right now.  

Weagle


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Touchdown  ALABAMA!!!!!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Its not looking good for the dawgs.....


----------



## pnome (Sep 27, 2008)

yikes, touchdown bama.  Georgia better tighten things up.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

SWEET BABY JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    That black out aint helpin now.


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe we should take the Black jerseys off!

Or Take the marching band off the field and let the real players (dawgs) come play!


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Somebody mention a reset button?


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 27, 2008)

Make that 2 TD and a FG now


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 27, 2008)

ROLL TIDE !!!


----------



## weagle (Sep 27, 2008)

Uh oh!

Good thing I took Bama 

Long way to go, but UGA is getting schooled.

Weagle


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Somebody mention a reset button?



man i've been trying ctrl+alt+delete.....


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 27, 2008)

Rumor has it that Richt has order a big endzone celebration after the first ugag TD, but I'm not sure if we will be able to get confirmation on that


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Sep 27, 2008)

man this game is getting uglier by the minute.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

TurkeyCreek said:


> Rumor has it that Richt has order a big endzone celebration after the first ugag TD, but I'm not sure if we will be able to get confirmation on that



That aint gona happen in this half.   OH yea we got trhe ball back  again.


----------



## sjbl62 (Sep 27, 2008)

at least LSU is doing well.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks like the dawgs didn't come to play. 

We had better tighten up, or its going to be a long night.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 27, 2008)

TurkeyCreek said:


> Rumor has it that Richt has order a big endzone celebration after the first ugag TD, but I'm not sure if we will be able to get confirmation on that



sorry i'm neutral but that one was funny


----------



## ROBD (Sep 27, 2008)

Uh oh.....looks like there is the high TIDE tonight in Athens.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Touchdown Alabama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  look at all those gumbas in the stands with there bodys painted black !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marknga (Sep 27, 2008)

Dawgs are in a world of trouble now.

24-0


Go Dawgs! 

can't spot em anymore we got to get something going and then find a way to stop the tide.


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Just another tough SEC game...


----------



## weagle (Sep 27, 2008)

I guess this will be the last of the Blackouts.
All painted up and no where to go.

Weagle


----------



## ROBD (Sep 27, 2008)

I recommend the puppy's go in at half time and change their jersey's.  Anything might help at this point.  It is moving from bad to embarassing at this point.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

:





weagle said:


> I guess this will be the last of the Blackouts.
> All painted up and no where to go.
> 
> Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 27, 2008)

Are the Dawgs playing tonight?  

Man.  Auburns win is not looking so bad now.  LOL.

Georgia is getting dominated

Completely


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Are the Dawgs playing tonight?
> 
> Man.  Auburns win is not looking so bad now.  LOL.
> 
> ...




You know I agree 100 %


----------



## FireStrut (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks like the funeral has started for the dawgs. Thanks for the black shirts.
ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Supersport, where did you go to eat the gulf coast??


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Hey Supersport, where did you go to eat the gulf coast??


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 27, 2008)

weagle said:


> I guess this will be the last of the Blackouts.
> All painted up and no where to go.
> 
> Weagle



Yeah...How 's those Black Jerseys working out???


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Touchdown Alabama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 27, 2008)

In the wods of Mike Patrick..."Are you kidding me????"

31-0!!!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Them UGA boys have just shut down on here, have they not ?????


----------



## weagle (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm thinking I may not need the 6 1/2 points I got with Bama 

Weagle


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

We're alright, gotta another half to go...


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 27, 2008)

I am gonna throw up. Not feeling so well. Good thing I know where some crow is.........................


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> We're alright, gotta another half to go...



if we could just double our points next half we will have 00.....


----------



## LKS2 (Sep 27, 2008)

looking a lot like that USC/Ohio St game a few weeks ago that was supposed to be so good.


----------



## one_shot (Sep 27, 2008)

Black is worn when in mourning!


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> if we could just double our points next half we will have 00.....



Have faith, man...  Knowshon's spotting them 31 points on purpose......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

im just waiting to hear the "over rated" chant....


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

There's a game on?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Them UGA boys have just shut down on here, have they not ?????



Georgia isn't playing, enjoy it! Because we have not showed up, you can say Alabama is just that good if you want, and props to Alabama they are beating us, BUT more than that the Dawgs are beating themselves!

There you go, I can dish it and I can take it.


I'm just sad that I didn't get to watch the Dawgs play tonight, was looking forward to it, I care nothing about watching the marching band play!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

bigox911 said:


> There's a game on?



pre-game warm up......


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

See yall after halftime. Hey UGA if you get a chance tighten up.  Man did you see that interception???


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> pre-game warm up......



That's right!  Next half Knowshon will have is cape on...


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL never heard coach cuss before


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't watch anymore!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Richt said we have to get after their what?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> That's right!  Next half Knowshon will have is cape on...



i hope he can hurdle 100 yds at a time.....


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Sep 27, 2008)

i knew this was going to happen. georgia was over ranked to start with. i still love the dawgs but they are pitiful tonight.


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Richt said we have to get after their what?



  He said a cuss word...


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

bigox911 said:


> LOL never heard coach cuss before



What did he say I missed it! PM me if you can't say it on the thread!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 27, 2008)

Win or lose, i hope we atleast get some respect now...

ROLL TIDE


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> What did he say I missed it! PM me if you can't say it on the thread!



GATA!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah...what he said


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm glad I gave up my tickets! REALLY glad!


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

bigox911 said:


> Yeah...what he said



And it was classic!


----------



## plumber7527 (Sep 27, 2008)

first game where ritcht showed some emotion lets see if it makes a difference in second half GO DAWGS WE ARE WITH WIN OR LOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

What he say?


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I'm glad I gave up my tickets! REALLY glad!



Giving up already?  What's up with that?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> What he say?


"get after their _rear-end_"


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Can we throw a black towel in?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Can we throw a black towel in?



I think Saban stole it......


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2008)

bama fans coming out of the woodwork


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> i knew this was going to happen. georgia was over ranked to start with. i still love the dawgs but they are pitiful tonight.





buck#4 said:


> Giving up already?  What's up with that?



I would of been VERY mad, if I was there, and I knew I paid that much for the tickets. Would not be happy, like I am not very happy now!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Can we throw a black towel in?



How can we do that...GA isn't even at the stadium yet


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

riprap said:


> bama fans coming out of the woodwork




all 5 of em'.......


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2008)

just giving them a head start


----------



## weagle (Sep 27, 2008)

This is just ugly.  It goes to shows how hard it is to run the table in the SEC.  If you are just a little off, you get hammered.  

Weagle


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

weagle said:


> This is just ugly.  It goes to shows how hard it is to run the table in the SEC.  If you are just a little off, you get hammered.
> 
> Weagle



Yep, if this USC or tOSU vs. Alabama it would be 80 to nothing...


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2008)

all we can do is hope for a rematch in atlanta.


----------



## slab_slayer (Sep 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Back in Black and Moreno has a mohawk!
> 
> The Dawgs look ready![/QUOTE
> 
> I know I'm chimin in late, but they sure do look ready!! 86 total yards in first half! Yeah my trojans lost, but this is funny, especially with all the hype on here for the dawgs. Just like the beavers, alabama showed up to play, and are showin it.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Just about makes me sick for them to start playing now, but better late than never!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

Alabama and the beavers have absolutely nothing in common...


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> The Dawgs look ready!
> 
> I know I'm chimin in late, but they sure do look ready!! 86 total yards in first half! Yeah my trojans lost, but this is funny, especially with all the hype on here for the dawgs. Just like the beavers, alabama showed up to play, and are showin it.



True and the Dawgs are getting beat worse than USC did, but one difference, Alabama is RANKED #10 in the nation, and Oregon State isn't!

But still yes we are getting beat! I have admitted that already SEVERAL times!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Who is Stafford throwing to? WHO?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey we scored!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Way to go.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> SuperSport said:
> 
> 
> > Back in Black and Moreno has a mohawk!
> ...


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Yea, but Alabama is playing a soft zone.  They'll gladly give up field goals all half..


----------



## slab_slayer (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm just givin yall a hard time cause I catch a lot of crap for the trojans, like I said yesterday I can take, just havin a little fun here don't get all worked up bigox, u sure like to dish it.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Best part of the game so far, Larry Munson doing a call!

Wait ONLY good part of the game, is seeing Larry Munson everywhere!

We Love You LARRY!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> I'm just givin yall a hard time cause I catch a lot of crap for the trojans, like I said yesterday I can take, just havin a little fun here don't get all worked up bigox, u sure like to dish it.



Not me...I would never kick a trojan while he's down


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

bigox911 said:


> Not me...I would never kick a trojan while he's down



heck i would.....


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> There aint nothing much meaner than a beaver.....



A fat elephant!



slab_slayer said:


> I'm just givin yall a hard time cause I catch a lot of crap for the trojans, like I said yesterday I can take, just havin a little fun here don't get all worked up bigox, u sure like to dish it.



I can take it, and I can dish it, yes I am mad right now that Georgia isn't playing, but it isn't the end of time and life will go on. So...

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

What is stafford doing?


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> What is stafford doing?



duck duck goose?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

He is playing like yall said JPW used to. knowshon injured.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

seriously??? a slip screen to the near side of the field on 3rd and long...really?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

FIRE Bobo! FIRE him now!

Why do you throw a screen on 3rd and 10 when ALL night it hasn't worked? WHY? 

Fire him!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

bigox911 said:


> duck duck goose?



i dont think so..... it doesn't appear to be that thought out.....


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Stupid, Fire Bobo and Martinez!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> FIRE Bobo! FIRE him now!
> 
> Why do you throw a screen on 3rd and 10 when ALL night it hasn't worked? WHY?
> 
> Fire him!




"No Throw Bobo" is beating us again.....


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Somebodys gona get fired come monday morn if they wait that long.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> "No Throw Bobo" is beating us again.....



Wonder how much he is making off this game?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Finally a defensive play, FINALLY!


----------



## hizzoner51 (Sep 27, 2008)

The pain for me is ending now.  Say Good Night, Gracie.  May we live to fight another day.  This was painful to watch


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

hizzoner51 said:


> The pain for me is ending now.  Say Good Night, Gracie.  May we live to fight another day.  This was painful to watch



Good Night John Boy!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

At least it's good to see some fire on the D...now maybe the Offense will show some


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Where was this defense first half?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Finally LIFE, in the Dawgs, Finally!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Why run it? Why try and run it? Georgia can't run it on Alabama! Haven't we learned this in the first quarter!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Wonder how much he is making off this game?



Looks like ALOT!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Hurry!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

a famous trick play by bobo.....


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

Would like to know who was tricked...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

bigox911 said:


> Would like to know who was tricked...



UGA athletic dept......


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Touchdown FINALLY Moreno!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

One question were was this team at?


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Do you believe in Miracles?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

only 3 more TD's......


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> only 3 more TD's......



I told ya Moreno would have his cape on after the half...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Georgia isn't playing, but it isn't the end of time and life will go on. So...



Man what are you talking about???  I was four the last time UGA won a NC.  I've been waiting all of my life for this.

I got a loaded .45, a straight razor, a hundred or so pills, and a bottle of whiskey sitting on my coffee table right now.  Just trying to figure out which way is the best way to go.

Never mind....we just scored a TD.  I might stick around a little longer.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> I told ya Moreno would have his cape on after the half...



in that case put him on defense too.....


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

If we can hold the score and score 3 TD's I will take the bag off my head.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

DDD said:


> If we can hold the score and score 3 TD's I will take the bag off my head.



sell out....


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe give me my tickets back!  

The first half was awful, but the Dawgs are playing now, in the 2nd half but is it a little to late? Lets hope not, Major comeback!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Man what are you talking about???  I was four the last time UGA won a NC.  I've been waiting all of my life for this.
> 
> I got a loaded .45, a straight razor, a hundred or so pills, and a bottle of whiskey sitting on my coffee table right now.  Just trying to figure out which way is the best way to go.
> 
> Never mind....we just scored a TD.  I might stick around a little longer.



15 mins, just go ahead and hit em all.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

DDD said:


> If we can hold the score and score 3 TD's I will take the bag off my head.


----------



## slab_slayer (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm curious if Georgia will ever choose Alabama for another black out game?????


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> I'm curious if Georgia will ever choose Alabama for another black out game?????



Give me about an hour or so and I'll tell ya


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

DDD said:


> If we can hold the score and score 3 TD's I will take the bag off my head.



Could be worse.  You could have a bottle of pills, loaded .45 and a straight razor on stand by....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> I'm curious if Georgia will ever choose Alabama for another black out game?????



Yall give it a try with the beavers next year......


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

DDD said:


> If we can hold the score and score 3 TD's I will take the bag off my head.





fulldraw74 said:


> sell out....




I have been down on them and very dissappointed in them, but I AM Always a Dawg fan! Always!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Gone, but a flag!


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

We got a game!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Punt Return!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

Herrrrrreeee we goooooooooooooooo


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

look out.....


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Holy Cow!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Do you believe in Miracles?



YES

I did Almost give up, Almost o.k. o.k. I was very mad, but dang Come on Dawgs!

We can do it!


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

DDD said:


> If we can hold the score and score 3 TD's I will take the bag off my head.



Take that bag off yet?


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

It's the bag... I am going to keep it on my head!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

DDD said:


> It's the bag... I am going to keep it on my head!!!



got an extra?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Can you believe that the Dawgs are right back in this? Can you!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

I switched seats at the half to the one I sat in last week....will be sitting here till the end...YOU GOTTA BELIEVE


----------



## Goddard (Sep 27, 2008)

31-17 
Keep hope alive!!!!!   Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bbrown (Sep 27, 2008)

*georgia*

34 georgia  31 alabama lets see


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Need to stop them, here and NOW! Need a TO. 3 and out now!


----------



## slab_slayer (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Yall give it a try with the beavers next year......



Did u think of that all by yourself??


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> Did u think of that all by yourself??



yep..... impressive aint it?


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Stop Them, Defense Show Back Up! Please!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Dang screen pass!


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 27, 2008)

"92 yards and not a block in the back" said the announcer.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

bbrown said:


> 34 georgia  31 alabama lets see




Have you been smokin crack, or did you just turn on the tv 10 mins ago?


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Local Boy said:


> "92 yards and not a block in the back" said the announcer.



You must of had a bag on your head too...


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Why do you wait that long to burn a time out if you are going to call one?  That type playing is why we are losing!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Have you been smokin crack, or did you just turn on the tv 10 mins ago?


It ain't over 'til fat Cody sings............


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> You must of had a bag on your head too...


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Have you been smokin crack, or did you just turn on the tv 10 mins ago?



Premonition...


----------



## RoboHunter (Sep 27, 2008)

i cant watch the game or hear in canada...please post a score


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Stop them!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

SPORTS.YAHOO.COM/ncaaf


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

He wasn't down! NO, No, No!


----------



## GAX (Sep 27, 2008)

OK, this thread title is misleading. It should read "Georgia Ends NOW".


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

34- 17 Alabama Winning


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Dang it,almost missed it.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

RoboHunter said:


> i cant watch the game or hear in canada...please post a score



34-17


espn360.com  has it!


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Sep 27, 2008)

i would say that fg was no good...


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

We will need a miracle at this point!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> OK, this thread title is misleading. It should read "Georgia Ends NOW".



That was the first half, this half is called alittle too late!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

BIGDADDY317 said:


> i would say that fg was no good...



Was close! Very Close!


----------



## RoboHunter (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks for the score and info..cant get espn360 to work


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

DDD said:


> We will need a miracle at this point!



Return the kick again, would be good! Very good!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

RoboHunter said:


> thanks for the score and info..cant get espn360 to work



Most people can't, its ESPN! Doesn't work everywhere!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Almost broke it!


----------



## slab_slayer (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> yep..... impressive aint it?


I think ill call Pete Carroll and tell em. Good idea!!!


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Shoe string tackle saved a 10 point ball game right there


----------



## bbrown (Sep 27, 2008)

*crack*

It's not going to be 34 to 31.   But the most important thing is i am not a crack head . Just you might want to see who your talking to buddy


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

bbrown said:


> It's not going to be 34 to 31.   But the most important thing is i am not a crack head . Just you might want to see who your talking to buddy


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Stafford is back  or Bobo's play calling is one!


----------



## GAX (Sep 27, 2008)

Good to see, some of the "Sports Talk" 'regulars' are good sports. Even though, I am not a regular.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Moore just missed a big catch!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Dang what a catch to save a INT!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> I think ill call Pete Carroll and tell em. Good idea!!!




Dont bother..... i already called him.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Hurry!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Finally we get a call for us!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Need to hurry and score!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

DROPPED Again!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Come on boys!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Dang it Moore!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Stafford, Stafford, Stafford!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

bbrown said:


> It's not going to be 34 to 31.   But the most important thing is i am not a crack head . Just you might want to see who your talking to buddy



I did not call you a crack head, I asked if you had been smokin crack. If you want to fight about it I am in Newnan Ga and I am a good size fella to my friend. You want my address?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sack!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Dang it Moore!!!



Three DB's around him? Why not go up high to the man/man coverage?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> I did not call you a crack head, I asked if you had been smokin crack. If you want to fight about it I am in Newnan Ga and I am a good size fella to my friend. You want my address?


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

mmmm.... that hurts


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> I did not call you a crack head, I asked if you had been smokin crack. If you want to fight about it I am in Newnan Ga and I am a good size fella to my friend. You want my address?



Oh My, your team is winning and looks like they will win, grow up alittle, and be a man. Sounds like I am with a bunch of 5 year olds!

Dang!


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> I did not call you a crack head, I asked if you had been smokin crack. If you want to fight about it I am in Newnan Ga and I am a good size fella to my friend. You want my address?



Just how big a fella are ya?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Three DB's around him? Why not go up high to the man/man coverage?



The defender made a good play but we need it.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> I did not call you a crack head, I asked if you had been smokin crack. If you want to fight about it I am in Newnan Ga and I am a good size fella to my friend. You want my address?



What you want us to roll your yard?


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> I did not call you a crack head, I asked if you had been smokin crack. If you want to fight about it I am in Newnan Ga and I am a good size fella to my friend. You want my address?



Have you seen gas prices?  No way he's driving to Newnan, but I think he was just being funny... don't get excited.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Just how big a fella are ya?



Maybe nothin but a light snack...ain't gonna fend him off none


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Holding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry call, you can call holding on EVER play!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

That does it Bunch of Bull right there!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well guys......


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

No I am a lover not a fighter, I just assume from his statement that I better not mess with him.   I am grown and my teams winnin now and it looks like they will win in 7 more mins.  ROOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> I did not call you a crack head, I asked if you had been smokin crack. If you want to fight about it I am in Newnan Ga and I am a good size fella to my friend. You want my address?



Why you think we don't like Alabama fans, because of crap like that. Nice Win, but Grow up Bama boys!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2008)

PUPS

Your defense is terrible!!!

The defenders are running into each other.


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Sep 27, 2008)

bama has a good team but ga beat them selfs tonight


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Why you think we don't like Alabama fans, because of crap like that. Nice Win, but Grow up Bama boys!



Because of crap like what?????    ROOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL TIDE!!!!!   We just scored again!!!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> What you want us to roll your yard?



I'm in......


----------



## GAX (Sep 27, 2008)

bbrown said:


> It's not going to be 34 to 31.   But the most important thing is i am not a crack head . Just you might want to see who your talking to buddy






Gaducker said:


> I did not call you a crack head, I asked if you had been smokin crack. If you want to fight about it I am in Newnan Ga and I am a good size fella to my friend. You want my address?





gaxtreme said:


> Good to see, some of the "Sports Talk" 'regulars' are good sports. Even though, I am not a regular.



Can I retract this?


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Well oh well, that is that, and it is over!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> PUPS
> 
> Your defense is terrible!!!
> 
> The defenders are running into each other.




Didn't your *******s lose today?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Can I retract this?



Just how big a boy are you?


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Can I retract this?



And the bad thing is, his team won!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome To Woodys Fight Night!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Who is fighting? The Dawgs sure didn't.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Just how big a boy are you?





Gaducker said:


> I did not call you a crack head, I asked if you had been smokin crack. If you want to fight about it I am in Newnan Ga and I am a good size fella to my friend. You want my address?



He is "Good Sized"......

Wonder what he's good for?


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> PUPS
> 
> Your defense is terrible!!!
> 
> The defenders are running into each other.



Just another tough SEC game...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Just another tough SEC game...




and he knows all about how tough those SEC games are....


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> He is "Good Sized"......
> 
> Wonder what he's good for?



Good sized???  my size 12 is good for shooin the DAWG off of the porch.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2008)

BIGDADDY317 said:


> bama has a good team but ga beat them selfs tonight



Your kidding me right. Your team is getting smoked by a team that Tulane SHUT DOWN.


----------



## GAX (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Just how big a boy are you?




7ft 320-350lbs, depending on how well I ate during the week.


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> He is "Good Sized"......
> 
> Wonder what he's good for?



Nothing.  He's a bama fan...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Good sized???  my size 12 is good for shooin the DAWG off of the porch.



that dawgs gonna bite you....


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Touchdown!


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> 7ft 320-350lbs, depending on how well I ate during the week.



Can you dunk a basketball?


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Because of crap like what?????    ROOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL TIDE!!!!!   We just scored again!!!!!!




We did too!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Nothing.  He's a bama fan...


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Well atleast 41-23 doesn't look that bad! Well yes it does, but not as bad as 31-0


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Just another tough SEC game...



hehe  yeah


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Your kidding me right. Your team is getting smoked by a team that Tulane SHUT DOWN.



Alabama had an off day just like UGA did... don't kid yourself.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> and he knows all about how tough those SEC games are....



Yes, you are correct. They are tough for my Buckeyes but as for the rest of the big 10 it's about 50/50. well, Michigan is like 18-5 or something.


----------



## GAX (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Can you dunk a basketball?


Yeah, on a 10' post.


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Butter fingers!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

This isn't the same UGA team that played this year, we had a very bad week, and if we don't play better than this we will lose some more!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Just how big a boy are you?





here is a good thread to look at before picking a fight.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=100127


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

41-30 would look ALOT better!


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Alabama only has LSU and Auburn left on their schedule... they very well could play for the National Title.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2008)

DDD said:


> Alabama had an off day just like UGA did... don't kid yourself.



Yea, Teams that are not in the SEC don't have off days when they lose. What a joke.


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Your kidding me right. Your team is getting smoked by a team that Tulane SHUT DOWN.



It was the officials, they were terrible!!!!


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea, Teams that are not in the SEC don't have off days when they lose. What a joke.



If you think Tulane shut Alabama down, then you need to take another toke and a drink.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Now I have a question, that I asked the other day.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=243119&highlight=usc+loses


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes, you are correct. They are tough for my Buckeyes but as for the rest of the big 10 it's about 50/50. well, Michigan is like 18-5 or something.




You mean impossible?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Let me apoligize for my comment about crack, its clear to me that all the trash talk from UGA fans last week has put them on edge since there team is going down the tank.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea, Teams that are not in the SEC don't have off days when they lose. What a joke.



No Ohio State is the joke! J/K


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

DDD said:


> If you think Tulane shut Alabama down, then you need to take another toke and a drink.



Or a bag...


----------



## blessedchevy (Sep 27, 2008)

Touchdown Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Let me apoligize for my comment about crack, its clear to me that all the trash talk from UGA fans last week has put them on edge since there team is going down the tank.



Don't get soft on us now we're just getting started good...


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

41-30... too little too late.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Let me apoligize for my comment about crack, its clear to me that all the trash talk from UGA fans last week has put them on edge since there team is going down the tank.



I'm not mad! Like I said I can take it and I can dish it. The sarcasm in your words, might be the reason they are on you?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it will be oklahoma


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Don't get soft on us now we're just getting started good...



got that first 12 pack out of the way i see.....


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

We still gotta game boys...


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Let me apoligize for my comment about crack, its clear to me that all the trash talk from UGA fans last week has put them on edge since there team is going down the tank.



Going down the tank?  

Is that where Alabama stayed during the glory years of being suspended?

I know you Alabama fans know all about being in the tank.

Congrats on your win!


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Game over!


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Its the same sarcasam that I was getting from UGA fans yesterday.


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=2633892#post2633892


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> got that first 12 pack out of the way i see.....



No, but I may head back to the party and reach it though...


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Its the same sarcasam that I was getting from UGA fans yesterday.



There you doing it again!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

We just need one more quarter....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Let me apoligize for my comment about crack, its clear to me that all the trash talk from UGA fans last week has put them on edge since there team is going down the tank.



Don't make me come meet you in the Kroger parking lot at Thomas Crossroads........


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Bama


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Its the same sarcasam that I was getting from UGA fans yesterday.



Just how big a boy are you?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> No, but I may head back to the party and reach it though...




I haven't heard from muddy in a while..... passed out????


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Don't make me come meet you in the Kroger parking lot at Thomas Crossroads........



He's scared...don't worry


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Just how big a boy are you?



look at his avatar..... he's just a little fella.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

crown and crown and coke crownand corwn and coke


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

Well guys yall tried real hard, Maybe next year.  I had fun, lets do it again some time.  WHOS YA DADDY??????


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> I haven't heard from muddy in a while..... passed out????



Not sure, but we got one against the ropes and he needs to get his butt in here...


----------



## GAX (Sep 27, 2008)

Good game guys. Ya'll just have to learn to surf.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 27, 2008)

ugag did fight back and make a gameof it.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 27, 2008)

bigox911 said:


> He's scared...don't worry



Why are you trying to stir something up that you had nota to do with?


----------



## Buck (Sep 27, 2008)

Good game folks...  It was ugly on our part, and I hate it, but ya'll took it to us...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Why are you trying to stir something up that you had nota to do with?



PSA Member # 813


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> No Ohio State is the joke! J/K



With Beockman, Yes. I think that's been fixed finally.

By the way, I was hoping for UGA to win as I wanted them to go all the way with my team apparently out. That's why I didn't post for the first 3 quarters of the game as I was waiting for some miracle to happen. Then I realized the defense simply was not good enough to stop them.


----------



## DDD (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Well guys yall tried real hard, Maybe next year.  I had fun, lets do it again some time.  WHOS YA DADDY??????



That's what I said last year when we spanked you in OT.

How soon you forget.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 27, 2008)

Least the dawgs didnt give up , unlike some of the jawja fans. ........... Could have easily gave up in the second half but Stafford and Co. played till the end.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gaducker said:


> Why are you trying to stir something up that you had nota to do with?



Ever seen popknots on a noggin in the shape of the wishbone formation?


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

should make for some interesting flips in the rankings Monday morning.


----------



## FireStrut (Sep 27, 2008)

*Much better game in the second half. Jawja came out swinging and out played Bama. *


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 27, 2008)

bigox911 said:


> Ever seen popknots on a noggin in the shape of the wishbone formation?






now thats funny right there.....


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 27, 2008)

It always helps to win the 2nd half... unless your already down by 31


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 28, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> We just need one more quarter....



Or take away the 1st!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 30, 2008)

*ROLL TIDE!*


----------

